# Лишний полупозвонок



## Julanova (12 Ноя 2016)

Здравствуйте , у моего сына аномальное развитие позвоночника , у него один лишний полупозвонок в спине, нам грозит операция после двух лет хочу узнать мнение врача , какие сложности нас ждут , операцию делать будут в Питере , сколько это стоить хотя бы приблизительно , и какие прогнозы нас ждут после операции ! Очень надеюсь на ответ . Спасибо


----------



## La murr (12 Ноя 2016)

*Julanova*, Светлана, здравствуйте!
Пожалуйста, дополните свою тему необходимыми сведениями - http://www.medhouse.ru/threads/21710/
Целесообразно разместить имеющиеся снимки в своей теме, непосредственно на форуме.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь - http://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - http://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------



## Никита Заборовский (13 Ноя 2016)

Julanova написал(а):


> Здравствуйте , у моего сына аномальное развитие позвоночника , у него один лишний полупозвонок в спине, нам грозит операция после двух лет хочу узнать мнение врача , какие сложности нас ждут , операцию делать будут в Питере , сколько это стоить хотя бы приблизительно , и какие прогнозы нас ждут после операции ! Очень надеюсь на ответ . Спасибо



Все зависит от типа полупозвонка, величины деформации и скорости ее развития.
При оперативном лечении полупозвонок убирают, для того что бы он не "расклинивал" позвоночник при росте. Выше и нижележащие части позвоночника фиксируют металлоконструкцией. Часто в дальнейшем металл убирают.







На сегодняшний день в России операцию на позвоночнике можно провести за счет квот. Для этого необходимо обратиться в учреждение, в котором планируете оперироваться. Если речь идет о Петербурге, то это Институт Турнера.


----------



## Julanova (13 Ноя 2016)

Спасибо большое!


----------

